# suche Ersatzdisplay für PG710 PLUS



## Hucky (3 Mai 2021)

Hallo,
ich habe relativ günstig ein PG710 PLUS bekommen - leider erkennt man auf dem Display so gut wie nichts.
Schemenhaft ist zu erkennen wie das Gerät hochgefahren ist und offenbar Step5 startet.
Damit das Ding nicht sinnlos rumsteht möchte ich gerne das Display tauschen in der Hoffnung dass ich das Gerät dann nutzen kann.
Fragt jetzt bitte nicht nach dem Sinn - ich mag das alte Zeug halt 

Hucky


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Mai 2021)

vielleicht wirst du hier fündig

https://www.tft-ersatzmonitor.de/


----------



## Blockmove (3 Mai 2021)

Hast du schon mal einen Blick auf die Displaybeleuchtung geworfen?
Bei den alten LCD-Displays konnte man die oft getrennt tauschen.


----------



## Hucky (3 Mai 2021)

Danke für den Link 

Ich habe das Gerät noch nicht auseinandergenommen um zu schauen ob die Hintergrundbeleuchtung getauscht werden kann.
Das ganze schaut so komisch aus, dass ich nicht dran glaube dass es nur da dran liegen könnte 

Hucky


----------



## Rudi (3 Mai 2021)

Bis du was passendes gefunden hast hilft nur externen Monitor anstecken und probieren ob sich eine Investition noch lohnt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Mai 2021)

Rudi schrieb:


> Bis du was passendes gefunden hast hilft nur externen Monitor anstecken und probieren ob sich eine Investition noch lohnt.



Ging das beim 710 überhaupt? Wenn dann vermutlich EGA?
Ich erinnere mich nicht mehr. Ich saß mal vor > 25 Jahren vor einem und da waren sie schon ausgemustert. Aber schön das sie heute noch vereinzelt laufen.


----------



## Hucky (3 Mai 2021)

ich hab gerade mal nen alten VGA TFT angestöpselt. Läuft 
Meckert zwar irgendwas beim booten, aber Step5 startet 
Nach aus- und einschalten war leider nur noch der eingebaute TFT "dominant".
Muss mir mal das Handbuch im Netz suchen und bisl lessn ^_^
Bin PG740 III gewohnt - die Bedienung vom 710er ist bisl gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Muss mal Disketten besorgen.
Ich denke DD ?
Oder nimmt das Ding auch HD ?
Auf jeden Fall lohnt die Beschaffung eines Ersatz TFT wenns das mal irgendwo günstig geben sollte. Ich sehe ein Bild wenn ich schräg drauf gucke, aber wenn die "Fenster" nach dem booten zu sehen sind  sieht es verschwommen aus. Glaube nicht, dass es nur an der Hintergrundbeleuchtung liegt.

Hucky


----------



## Rudi (4 Mai 2021)

Konnte man da nicht die Helligkeit der Anzeige an einem kleinen Handrädchen einstellen ??


----------



## Hucky (8 Mai 2021)

ja, genau.
Wenn ich dran drehe sieht man garnichts mehr.
Ich habe das Display im Netz für 90€ gefunden.
Heute hol ich allerdings ein funktionierendes PG710 Plus für 100€ ab 
Das andere wird dann wohl als Ersatzteillager herhalten müssen, oder mal schauen ob ich das wieder komplett hinbekomme. 
Spannend wirds werden einen Clone der HD herzustellen - hab keine Installationsdisk falls die HD mal abschmiert.
Ich mag das alte Zeug 

Hucky


----------



## asci25 (9 Mai 2021)

Hucky schrieb:


> Meckert zwar irgendwas beim booten, aber Step5 startet



Ich würde auch die BIOS-Batterie mit erneuern. Dann meckerts beim Booten auch nicht mehr.

Ich habe bei der Siemens AG auf dem PG710 gelernt, das war 1991-1994.


----------



## Hucky (10 Mai 2021)

Batterie ist schon bestellt


----------

